# Piedra is running



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea how much snow is on the ground in the canyon. Looking to do an overnighter and wondering if there will be dirt to camp on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not sure about camping, but keep in mind that 700 cfs at arboles is nowhere near 700 at the upper put in this time of year. Will be super manky up top. I'm not trying to talk you out of going, just keep that in mind that the gauge is reading mostly low elevation snow melt. Have fun if you go for it.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

yakr said:


> I'm not sure about camping, but keep in mind that 700 cfs at arboles is nowhere near 700 at the upper put in this time of year. Will be super manky up top. I'm not trying to talk you out of going, just keep that in mind that the gauge is reading mostly low elevation snow melt. Have fun if you go for it.



That's good to know. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I would guess there is about 50 cfs at the put-in and 400-500 at the take out (Remember, the lower road is closed until early May.). 1000 is a bare minimum early season.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

she's 1300 now I think we have the bare minimum criteria met anyone up for a launch Saturday?


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

I have sometime off the next few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*Going off!*

Hope some folks are getting on some southern Colorado whitewater. Piedra is 1600 and the San Juan at Pagosa is nearly 1000. Both are the highest flows ever recorded for this date....


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

It was a snowy but warm day. There is a river wide tree up top but can portage river right. some logs in other places to watch out for. Don't even start asking if the road is open it will be closed for a long time.


----------



## Burl Haggard (May 8, 2014)

Is the road open?


----------



## Burl Haggard (May 8, 2014)

Gnar gnar


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Hope some folks are getting on some southern Colorado whitewater. Piedra is 1600 and the San Juan at Pagosa is nearly 1000. Both are the highest flows ever recorded for this date....



It was juicy today.

Mania mentioned the one riverwide tree that is in a slow spot and easy to portage around. There is also a log worth mentioning at the entrance move to the first "real" rapid, roughly 7 miles from the top put in. Looks like it could move if the water keeps coming up the way it has been.

The road to the middle put in has feet of snow on it still. Feet.


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

*A lot of punchy crusty snow*



jeffsssmith said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much snow is on the ground in the canyon. Looking to do an overnighter and wondering if there will be dirt to camp on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


A lot of punchy crusty snow, didn't seem like fun for camping


----------

